# WATCHGUARD FIREBOX II Problems



## heinz68000 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Watchguard Firebox II and have following problem:
My Firebox stays armed but lost the connection.
Now I turn off/on the Firebox to make a reset
Now after about 10 seconds the SYS B and SYS A Led turn on and two of the first bottom green Traffic Led’s also.
The SYS B Led goes off after about 3 seconds and only SYS A Led and the two Traffic Led’s are on.
Normally after about 5 – 10 seconds all the trusted & external Led’s should turn on and off and the Firebox get ARMED.

To get the Firebox armed I have to switch the power switch 10 to 20 times off/on till the Firebox get armed.

When finally the Firebox is armed she works again for 2 – 3 weeks properly.
I have updated the RAM in the Firebox from 64MB to 256MB (2x128MB)
I have a 1.2MB BROADBAND COPPER Line 

I hope that someone can help me.
Best regards and thanks in advance
Heinz


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

This seems to be a hardware issue. I would contact the manufacturer or vendor and inform them about the issue. You probably need a replacement.


----------



## heinz68000 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi, 

Thank's for your advise.
I wish you a Merry Christmas and Happy 2010

Heinz


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You're welcome. 

Merry Christmas too!


----------

